# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  مانديلا يستقبل منتخب غانا

## العالي عالي

*
استقبل  الزعيم الجنوب افريقي نلسون مانديلا منتخب غانا أمس السبت بعد هزيمة الفريق  بركلات الترجيح أمام اوروجواي في دور الثمانية لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة  القدم.*  *وقالت مؤسسة  مانديلا إن منتخب غانا طلب مقابلة رئيس جنوب افريقيا السابق  لتقديم تعازيه بعد وفاة حفيدته زيناني مانديلا عن 13 عاما في حادث سيارة  الشهر الماضي.* *وأدت وفاة زيناني  لالغاء مانديلا خططه لحضور مباراة افتتاح كأس العالم  بين جنوب افريقيا الدولة المضيفة والمكسيك يوم 11 حزيران (يونيو) الماضي  وهو ما ألقى بظلال قاتمة على بداية هذا الحدث العالمي. وقالت المؤسسة في  بيان "التقى نلسون مانديلا مع منتخب غانا لكرة القدم والجهاز الفني للفريق  في منزله بجوهانسبورغ."* *وكان مانديلا (91  عاما) تمنى لغانا التوفيق قبل مباراتها أمام اوروجواي  لكن الفريق خسر 4-2 بركلات الترجيح أول من أمس الجمعة ليفقد الفرصة في ان  يصبح أول منتخب افريقي يصل إلى قبل نهائي كاس العالم.* *وقالت مؤسسة  مانديلا "مثل منتخب غانا قارة افريقيا جيدا ورغم عدم التأهل  الى قبل النهائي الا أن الفريق يمكنه العودة لبلاده مرفوع الرأس."
*

----------

